
Distributing Covid-19 vaccines could be a major problem - hoomank3
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/article-distributing-a-covid-19-vaccine-could-become-a-big-problem/
======
hoomank3
Because most COVID vaccines require 2 doses, and greater demand for the flu
shot, health systems could be overwhelmed with 5.1 times the demand for
injections compared to a regular flu season.

